# I am allergic to my dog



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Help! I am allergic to my dog. Not really her just the stuff she gets into. Hubby takes her for long hikes on the weekends and by Sunday night my allergies are horrific if she comes anywhere near me. I want her near me of course so I need to bathe her frequently for my own sanity. Is it OK to bathe her weekly? I need to get more dog shampoo. I have been using up a bottle of Avoderm that was given to me but my favorite shampoo is Tropiclean. Would that be a good choice for frequent bathing?


----------



## HomeworkCrazy (Jul 3, 2013)

brushing can help get rid of those allergy pollens she's getting into but that would have to be your husband's job. i would try not to bathe weekly as that will probably destroy your dog's naturally skin and fur oils but if you must i would use a gentle shampoo such as puppy shampoo or an oatmeal rinse


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

IME ... I have bathed my small dogs weekly for the last 7 years now without any skin issues. I use a mild dog shampoo and I have even used Mane N Tail. Mane N Tail leaves them really nice and soft.  I have severe copd. If I did not keep my dogs free of all the different pollen's and dust mites ... I wouldn't be breathing very well.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

My allergies are so bad that brushing just isn't enough. I literally have difficulty breathing and my eyes itch so bad that I feel like scratching them out. Once Dixie is bathed I feel 90% better almost immediately. I don't know what she is walking through on her hikes but it's bad stuff. She sleeps in my bed too so I really need the pollen gone. It won't be long before the weather turns bad and the problem will go away but for now they both love their hikes together. I would much rather bathe her weekly than put an end to her beloved hikes. Would a conditioner after the bath help?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

w8ing4rain said:


> My allergies are so bad that brushing just isn't enough. I literally have difficulty breathing and my eyes itch so bad that I feel like scratching them out. Once Dixie is bathed I feel 90% better almost immediately. I don't know what she is walking through on her hikes but it's bad stuff. She sleeps in my bed too so I really need the pollen gone. It won't be long before the weather turns bad and the problem will go away but for now they both love their hikes together. I would much rather bathe her weekly than put an end to her beloved hikes. Would a conditioner after the bath help?


I have used a nice dog conditioner on mine ... but not very often because mine mat easily. If their hair is too soft it becomes more of an issue. 
Also ... could you put an extra sheet on top of your bed that can be shook outside daily and change the bed at least once a week? I do this and it really does make a difference in my breathing.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I think that for now I will just stick with the weekly baths with a good dog shampoo. I won't worry about the conditioner unless her coat gets too dry. 

She does have a little blanket that I put on the bed just for her to lay on. I may pick up some baby blankets at the thrift store so I can just change it out daily and then wash them all at the end of the week. 

The problem is mostly on weekends so it is easier to deal with than an everyday thing. Whatever she is getting into on the hikes doesn't seem to be a problem on her daily walks around the neighborhood. 

I need to get more shampoo. Do you think Tropiclean would be good? I can get a different kind since I need to get more shampoo anyway. She doesn't seem itchy or dry so far.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

w8ing4rain said:


> I think that for now I will just stick with the weekly baths with a good dog shampoo. I won't worry about the conditioner unless her coat gets too dry.
> 
> She does have a little blanket that I put on the bed just for her to lay on. I may pick up some baby blankets at the thrift store so I can just change it out daily and then wash them all at the end of the week.
> 
> ...


I have never tried it ... but I have heard of it. I have heard other people used it with good results though. Maybe someone else will chime in. I just know I won't use any Hartz products on my animals at all.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

My friend washes her dog after every walk because she has to. He's a pomeranian and has an IMMENSE amount of fur that just makes him a moving duster/mop lol! She's never had any issues  She uses Earthbath (it's super gentle).

Diet also helps with reducing allergens too. What are you feeding? Maybe add salmon oil and get him on a good food (if he isn't already on a good food) and see if that reduces the amount of dander he produces.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

It's not a diet issue. When she isn't out hiking the mountain trails there is no problem. It's more about the plants she hikes through. She doesn't have allergies. It's just my pollen allergies that are awful.

I totally agree about the Hartz products. That's about all we can get in our small town. I will be ordering something online.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

If your allergies are that bad, I'd say your hubby should stop by the hydrobath on his way home from the hike. Why even expose you to something that makes you feel that bad?

And yes, weekly baths are fine, as long as you're using a mild shampoo designed for frequent use (some shampoos will say on them "suitable for daily use).


----------



## chrisindc (Aug 4, 2013)

My daughter is allergic to almost anything (during testing the only skin prick she didn't respond poorly to was water...no joke). However, she is a huge dog lover (and stays with me on a bi-weekly basis). I have found a few list of "anti-allergic" dogs but nothing scientific. I am really looking for a small breed dog that can live in a 2 bedroom apartment (I do not have a yard). Does anyone know of a good recommendation based on lifestyle and the type of dog?


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't think any dog is truly "anti-allergic". Dogs with hair as opposed to fur are supposed to be better though. My dog fits that description. My daughter and I both have bad allergies and neither of us are allergic to her but there are no guarantees. The problem we have here is that although we are not allergic to Dixie herself, we are very allergic to the pollen and stuff that she gets in her coat. Please think about what you will do if you get a dog and your daughter ends up being allergic to it. Another thing to consider in an apartment is the "yap factor". We are not allergic to Dixie but I would not recommend her for an apartment because the yapping would drive the neighbors nuts. She is a Cairn Terrier, Poodle, who knows what else mix.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

chrisindc said:


> My daughter is allergic to almost anything (during testing the only skin prick she didn't respond poorly to was water...no joke). However, she is a huge dog lover (and stays with me on a bi-weekly basis). I have found a few list of "anti-allergic" dogs but nothing scientific. I am really looking for a small breed dog that can live in a 2 bedroom apartment (I do not have a yard). Does anyone know of a good recommendation based on lifestyle and the type of dog?


 White, not shedding purebreeds are best for allergy sufferers. Bichons, poodles, porties, etc. Since you are in an apt with no yard, I would recommend a bichon or mini/toy poodle. White only. Find a breeder, and visit their home to expose yourself to the allergens and see if there is a reaction.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

A little late to this party -- but I wonder if you could get a tshirt or something for her to wear when she goes on hikes with your husband? He could take it off of her before she comes in the house, which might reduce the allergens somewhat until you can scrub her down?


----------

